# Hi all



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, what a great looking forum. I like the way everyone shares and passes info around here. 
I just wanted to stop in and say HELLO to the board and let myself be known


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Let me be the first to say Welcome
Its a great group of folks here


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome playfx.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi PlayFX, if you love Halloween and haunting, you found THE place to be, welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You posted your first post, now only a zillion more!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you here, now get to posting!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome! I see you have great taste in avatars. That must mean you have great taste in props too. Will you share some with us?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome playfx!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi playfx! Welcome to our little slice of hell on the web!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side. What? who said that? Turn on the light!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

howldy caution infectious prop discussing can be hazardous to you bank account


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

THANKS everyone, I can see this is going to be fun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Indeed it will, now have you checked out the cool build contest going on?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome-nice of you to join us


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay playfx!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum PlayFX


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there and welcome, i hope you like it.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the haunt!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Hope ya like your new home! :devil: And look out, you will now run out of room and money! Trust me! muwhahahahaha


----------

